# High prolactin levels. What do I do?



## SukeySu (Sep 22, 2015)

Hello, 

I've had one blood test which showed do I had high prolactin levels. Not sky high, just a over the parameters. This is via the GP and one I spoke to isn't that great.

She's advised another test then, despite my fertility problems, said if high she'd refer me to endocrinology I've contacted my clinic (Guys - waiting to hear back), but want something to treat this. Even if it's not that high.

A friend of a friend had tried for no. 2 for 5 years. Took drugs to lower her prolactin and was PREGNANT on HER VERY NEXT CYCLE. I know there are no guarantees with these things, but...

So, can anyone recommend what to do next.  If clinic won't treat will any of the private clinics treat me? If so which ones?

We're London based.

Thanks in advance for your help

S xx


----------



## feizysmum (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi, my prolactin is also high, I've been told by my clinic to take Dostinex tablets 500mg twice a week, half a tablet, but my GP didn't want to prescribe it as it has a lot of side effects, I'm still thinking of what to do, what did you do


----------



## Roxy29 (Mar 8, 2017)

Hiya ladies 
I also have high prolactin levels near to 1000 mark, I have unexplained infertility for 10 years, after my failed ivf I so I switched clinics, as soon as the new clinic saw my prolactin levels they were stunned to why no one has done anything, I had a MRI scan and I don't have a Tumour so my gp didn't really want to help even though I'm struggling to conceive for 10years!!!! I also have leaky boobs, my new clinic told me how the brain tricks the body to believe you are pregnant so how on earth would it be possible for me to conceive when my body thinks I am already pregnant,so my new clinic prescribed me doxtinex 0,5mg twice s week,I've only been on them a week, so hoping this is the answer to all them years longing for a baby,xx so If your gp isn't paying any attention I would reccomend you to go private atleast to get your levels down, xx


----------



## Lusitano (Jun 23, 2015)

High prolactin levels that are left untreated can lead to osteoporosis in later life. It really can't be ignored. It prevents ovulation because as others have said, it tricks your body into thinking it's already pregnant.
I have been on Bromocriptine (Parlodel) for over 10 years now, as it's the only drug approved for use during pregnancy. Cabergoline, whilst having fewer side affects, hasn't had sufficient studies conducted to rule as safe during pregnancy. 
I took Bromocriptine up to 12 weeks with this pregnancy. My twins are due in June.


----------



## Roxy29 (Mar 8, 2017)

Hi lusitano
Yes your right prolactin plays a big part in conception,thankfully I'm not having any crazy side effects just tired and feel sick now and again, I was told cabergoline is a fast working drug and when I do get a positive pregnancy I will leave it immediately,I know 3 people who have been on cabergoline and have had sucess, so just hoping I can join them to xx


----------



## sisi86 (Mar 17, 2017)

Hi Sukeysu,

I have the same problem and despite all IVF treatments in UK, no results!!
Now I have to go for egg donation option and after long researches we decided to go to Cyprus but we didn't decide about the clinic yet.
I will let you know about my situation and the clinic  if you consider Cyprus as an option.


----------



## sisi86 (Mar 17, 2017)

Hi Sukeysu, any news about your situation?


----------

